# [irssi + bitlebee] send files to other clients (open)

## i92guboj

Hello, 

I am pretty new to both irssi and bitlbee, I never used much irc or im. So, if this is something simple just bear with me, please.

I am trying to send a test file from my irssi + bitlbee (jabber acount) to a friend that is using psi. I did this in irssi:

```

/set dcc_port 8010

```

That is the post that psi uses to transfer files (and we made sure that it is the port that is on the configuration). Then I just do:

```

/dcc send cereza ~/xteddy.gif

16:43 DCC SEND request sent to cereza: xteddy.gif

/dcc list

16:44  cereza SEND: 0B of 13kB (0%) - 0.00kB/s - ETA (stalled) - xteddy.gif

```

But she doesn't receive any event. If we try the other way around, I don't get anything either:

```

/dcc get cereza

16:45 DCC no file offered by cereza

```

Any thought? What settings should I be looking into?

Thanks in advance.

EDIT: It is not a firewall nor proxy issue. Psi works ok.

----------

## i92guboj

Bump, come on!   :Laughing: 

Does this mean that irssi users never transfer files to users using other clients?   :Cool: 

----------

## ocin

I don't think that DCC is implemented in bitlbee

----------

## i92guboj

 *Nicito wrote:*   

> I don't think that DCC is implemented in bitlbee

 

I see. So, the problem is bitlbee, I thought of that. I am not particularly inclined to use irssi or any other thing. All I really need is a text based jabber client that can do basic things, like file transfers.

If anyone knows such a client, just let me know.

Thanks for the response.

----------

